# BenQ GW2450HM



## ams1576 (May 24, 2012)

Hi Guys ,
Any idea about BenQ GW2450HM ? It has got a VA panel and therefore better viewing angles . I would like to know if this is a good choice ?


----------



## ams1576 (May 25, 2012)

It is a fairly new monitor and also quite affordable . But I am unable to find reviews for this one . With it's wide viewing angles and deep blacks it should be a good monitor to own for multimedia .

Benq 24 inch LED - GW2450HM Monitor: Flipkart.com


----------

